# Forum Slowness.



## Corey123 (Dec 26, 2006)

Does anyone know why the forum runs so slowly? 

Seems like every time I try to download a page, all I get is that large blue section where the page is supposed to show, or "The page cannot be displayed." 

What's going on here? Can someone look into thew problem please?  Thank you.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 26, 2006)

Corey - this is not a new thing.  We are on a temporary server that is sometimes slow.  Andy and Ben will be taking care of this soon though.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank you.

I've just begun having problems downloading pages here. Didn't know that it was a problem before.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 27, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Corey - this is not a new thing. We are on a temporary server that is sometimes slow. Andy and Ben will be taking care of this soon though.


 
Not just slow but also won't post answers to posts. Get a "page not available".

Except here, apparently, since this posted right away.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 27, 2006)

Sometimes it speeds up, then other times it's just so blasted slow that I have to go to another website or forum that runs a little bit faster.


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 27, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Corey - this is not a new thing.  We are on a temporary server that is sometimes slow.  Andy and Ben will be taking care of this soon though.


Just out of curiosity; who's Ben?


----------



## GB (Dec 27, 2006)

Ben is a tech guy who works on this site.


----------



## Michelemarie (Dec 27, 2006)

I never knew - Hi Ben!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Dec 27, 2006)

I haven't had any issues with this site except for when I take the polls, like the pizza one or the beef stew, pot pie or chicken noodle one now.  After I vote, it says the page is not available at this time.   No biggie for me though. ​


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have had problems with the same thing but I am glad that Ben is working on it.


----------



## Corey123 (Dec 27, 2006)

Let's all hope that ben can get it fixed properly.

Hi, Ben!!


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 3, 2007)

I've been having a problem the last couple days where if I click on a link that is e-mailed to me for a subscribed thread or if I try to go the last post of a thread by clicking on that arrow next to the user's name on the "new post" page, I get a very frightening "fatal error" message.  The only way I seem able to get to a thread now is by clicking on the title of the thread itself.


----------



## Corey123 (Jan 3, 2007)

I was having that problem also, but for me, it seems to have stopped.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Jan 3, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> I was having that problem also, but for me, it seems to have stopped.



Hmmm....well, it is still a problem for me as of right now.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jan 3, 2007)

I agree.  Only as of the past several days or so.  Things seem to take a long time to open up.  I cleaned out my computer of "bad things" thinking that was the problem but have some across the same issues.  Just more of a heads up than complaining.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 3, 2007)

it prolly boils all down to the server change, and I am sure all our GREAT admin, and mods are aware, and on top of the situation. Things ake time to iron out.

I could be wrong, I have not had too many issues though.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 3, 2007)

EDIT: Guess I should of read the first page, seems as though my point has been adressed...

long live, DC.com!


----------

